# Porn Star Swims In Blood After Shark Bite During Photo Shoot [SEE PHOTOS]



## PressRoom (May 5, 2017)

A porn star, Molly Cavalli was left in need of not less than 20 stitches after a lemon shark bit her while she was filming a promo for an adult entertainment company.

Cavalli, who was sporting a one piece swimsuit that left little to the imagination, was in good spirits as she was lowered into the waters in a protective cage, even doing a dance for the cameras.







However the excitement of swimming with the beasts off the Florida coast was soon replaced by screams of pain as a ten feet shark gnawed at the adult actress' ankle. 

Just seconds after being placed in the waters Molly can be heard letting out a yelp and then grabbing hold of her leg as the lemon shark struck.

She can then be seen rising above the waters grasping for breath and scrambling to get back on board as her own blood stains the sea around her. 

As Molly is helped back onto the boat by cameramen a trickle of blood can be seen dripping across the crying model's thigh. 

PHOTOS:


----------



## nwaeze favour (May 5, 2017)

The shark recognised her as a porn start and was angry with her.


----------

